# Where are the diesels?



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

http://wheels.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/11/18/2010-los-angeles-auto-show-a-dearth-of-diesels/
2010 Los Angeles Auto Show: a Dearth of Diesels
By JERRY GARRETT

Jerry Garrett for The New York Times

The BMW 335d was one of the few diesels on display in Los Angeles.
6 p.m. | Updated

"Where are the diesels?"

That counts as one of the most frequently asked questions at the 2010 Los Angeles auto show.

The surprisingly robust show, which for the last two years has reflected the general malaise in the automobile industry, seems to have bounced back. Dozens of gasoline-electric hybrids and electric vehicles were unveiled at the show. But nary a single new diesel.

"We have a diesel here," said Tom Plucinsky, a BMW spokesman. "An X5 - it's someplace." I couldn't find it, but did see a 335d. It was not a new model, however, and it was not prominently displayed or promoted.

Mercedes-Benz used the Los Angeles venue, considered the most environmentally attuned auto show, to roll out a hydrogen fuel cell vehicle, the F-Cell. The German automaker also took the wraps off a mighty 550-horsepower CLS sedan, tuned by its AMG high performance unit. It was a rare performance model, a dwindling breed here, among a herd of hybrids and electric vehicles.

But no diesels.

At Audi, which last year here won Green Car of the Year honors with its A3 turbodiesel, two large gasoline-powered sedans were introduced ***8211;- but, again, no new diesels.

"Audi remains very much committed to diesel," said Johan de Nysschen, Audi of America's president. Yet he conceded that diesels were not proving as popular in the United States as they were in Europe.

Volkswagen, another proponent of diesel power, introduced a new Eos convertible here. The vehicle will be sold in the United States with only a gas engine. In Europe, the Eos is available with diesel options, including one that is rated at better than 50 miles per gallon.

Last year's five Green Car of the Year nominees included two diesels. This year, none of the five was a diesel. The new winner, announced Thursday, was the Chevrolet Volt, a plug-in hybrid sedan powered by a lithium-ion battery pack and a small gas engine. (The other Green Car nominees were the all-electric Nissan Leaf, the Hyundai Sonata Hybrid, the Ford Fiesta and the Lincoln MKZ Hybrid.)

"The show was significantly bigger this year," said Brendan Flynn, a spokesman for the show. "We had more than 50 debuts. More than 20 of those were world debuts."

Among the most significant new models were the 40-miles-per-gallon Hyundai Elantra, the restyled Dodge Charger, the return of Fiat to this show for the first time in 27 years with its new 500 Cinquecento compact, the Fit EV from Honda and Nissan's Ellure concept and Murano convertible. Lotus and Chrysler announced replacements for their entire lineups.

"The industry is out of its slump," Mr. Flynn said. "And for this show, in particular, automakers seem to be putting more emphasis on Los Angeles."


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

Hybrids and AMGs, that sounds right for California. Maybe the manufacturers are holding out for the NY Autoshow, where the Northeasteners would have a greater appreciation diesel practicality.


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

My wife is looking to replace her car in the next 4 months or so, so we have been looking. She is not an enthusiast and wants good mileage. 

Where are the diesels indeed.

Hybrids like the Fusion get 42 city 30 highway while the Jetta TDI has opposite ratings (30 city 42 highway.) Since she has a highway commute (35 miles each way) the TDI is the way to go. Since she wants a second retriever it will be the golf or Jetta wagon. The A3 is like 5 grand more and I don't see why.

Both of us would MUCH prefer a 120d or even a 116d 5 door hatch like the ones we saw all over Europe and actually sat in at the Welt.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Freaking California.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

The auto show down here tends to not even have Mercedes at it and a couple other manufacturers. BMW is there though, but I do not recall them having a big slot. I tend to go to the new car show every year but the past two years have made me start to question continuing the tradition. At this point I think I go more for the kids to enjoy looking at things than any reasons for myself.


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> Freaking California.


:dunno:

What's wrong with wanting clean air? California set the bar really high and the diesels sold here prove that they can meet those regulations. That's a win/win.

I see quite a few diesels every time I am on the road... I'm not sure if that would be the case in other states.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

János said:


> :dunno:
> 
> What's wrong with wanting clean air? California set the bar really high and the diesels sold here prove that they can meet those regulations. That's a win/win.
> 
> I see quite a few diesels every time I am on the road... I'm not sure if that would be the case in other states.


+1

Regulations lead to implementation of better technology.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Too bad better technology often has lower lifespans than lesser technology. So you pay more for it and have to replace it sooner, which adds to the overall cost of ownership.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

János said:


> :dunno:
> 
> What's wrong with wanting clean air? California set the bar really high and the diesels sold here prove that they can meet those regulations. That's a win/win.
> 
> I see quite a few diesels every time I am on the road... I'm not sure if that would be the case in other states.


I have a couple of problems with California.

#1 LA's air problem is the result of geology.
#2 California, because they are the largest car market in the US, essentially influence the air quality laws within the rest of the United States.
#3 The primary goal of California air quality policy is to A) Convert all passenger vehicles to 100% electric power, B) Replace all fossil/nuclear power generation with Wind/Solar. C) Remove the passenger car from Urban areas entirely
#4 California wants to push the costs of these new technologies onto the middle and upper class as well and the rest of the United States.

California could obtain the same results by doubling the cost of fuel via state taxes, but it would kill their economy, so they'd rather make the rest of us bear their burden.

And don't even get me started on the pollution coming out of Asia and Indo-China simple because we continue to buy iPads and other electronic gadgetry manufactured in those regions.


----------



## wxmanCCM (Feb 17, 2010)

The problem with CARB's vehicle emissions regulations is that they are manipulated to favor gasoline vehicles (over diesel vehicles), but actually lead to higher overall emissions from a "well-to-wheels" perspective. That is, gasoline inherently results in higher upstream emissions in the fuel production cycle, especially VOCs, which are responsible for the smog issues in urban areas.

CARB is proposing to implement "LEV III" which will require vehicle fleets to hit the current SULEV II limits. However, the relative decrease in emissions will be incremental, even trivial.


----------

